# All Ireland Final - No Tickets - where to watch in Dublin



## rayn (17 Sep 2013)

My daughter and husband were promised 2 tickets. Booked flights home from England and tickets fell through.
Can I have recommendations for where 2 Mayo supporters could watch the matches with atmosphere.


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Sep 2013)

Tickets tend to be available in the pubs around the ground before the final, could be trickier this year but you often hear of people getting them an hour before the game.

Quinns in particular is supposed to be good for tickets but of course there'll be a load of people looking for them. Might not be any harm to head there or the Big Tree and have a sign made up.

Having said all that, they might be better off in a pub than having to deal with the disappointment of seeing another defeat in person! Come on you boys in blue......


----------



## Sunny (17 Sep 2013)

As above. No harm going to one of the pubs around croke park. Might get a ticket and if not, you can watch the match and then join the craic afterwards. Make sure you ask the barmen about tickets. If there are spare ones floating around, they tend to know. Unlikely though! 

As course as a Dub, my real advice would be they should watch it in Mayo!


----------



## mercman (17 Sep 2013)

Better still and to save the pain of watching Mayo lose, there'll probably be a good film on TV. 

Saying all this, it's going to be a real good game.


----------



## noproblem (17 Sep 2013)

There's really no such thing as a Dub, they''ve all been DNA'd in the country lanes at some stage.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't advise a Mayo supporter to watch the TV in a pub anywhere within a 2K radius of Croker - the pub's will be full of Dubs, and depending on which way the action occurs or finishes, they could find themselves very alone with a lot of inebriated supporters for the other side. Can I suggest that they go to a hotel near the airport, get a room, get comfy, then go to the bar and watch the match. Shouldn't be too much hassle there and they might actually enjoy the evening.


----------



## rebecca1999 (17 Sep 2013)

Hi, 
I have 4 tickets for the screening at the Odean Point Village, Dublin.
These tickets are free and you are more than welcome to have them as I can no longer attend.
Thay are E-tickets so no problem in getting them to you, Please note you have to print the tickets off at home/work prior to attending as a booking reference is not enough (probably need to scan a barcode)
Thanks


----------



## mercman (17 Sep 2013)

Mayo must look better from a Lucan viewpoint. The further you go the better it looks.


----------



## zztop (18 Sep 2013)

Suggest you get your daughter to stand with a sign asking for ticket
on the way to the match.Usually works.


----------



## ericsson (18 Sep 2013)

I shall be in Quinns sporting my finest Mayo jersey!


----------



## gipimann (20 Sep 2013)

A large screen will be erected in Smithfield to show the match - supposedly a "family-friendly, drink-free" event.


----------



## Boyd (21 Sep 2013)

gipimann said:


> A large screen will be erected in Smithfield to show the match - supposedly a "family-friendly, drink-free" event.



Sounds terrible 

Any pub in city centre will be showing it. Depends on where you're staying I would think. I watched Dublin Kerry final in 2011 in Cassidys on Camden St and it was amazing atmosphere. You don't need to be near ground to get good spot to watch.

Quinns is a dump. Big Tree was done up recently and isn't bad but it'll be crazy busy with Dubs finishing pints 15 mins after match starts.....


----------

